# Lets see those fiberglass speaker boxes!!!



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

Show off your design! Videos are nice too!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

this is my old set up 












here is my newest and i have had a few in between hahahaha the vid was taken with my phone and the stereo is super loud so it kinda makes sound weird over the phone at high volume but you get the idea it is super crisp and clear in real life those who ride with me know....


VIDEO0003.mp4 video by lilbigtonka - Photobucket


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

looks good starting on mine next week cant wait to get done. Its gunna be sick.


----------

